# Expat Group Meetings



## joannekhan (Feb 2, 2015)

Can anyone advise me whether there are groups of expats that meet on a regular basis? I am planning a trip to Malaysia in March for 3 weeks and would love to be able to come to a meeting and discuss plans to move to Penang with other people that have already made the move.
Thank you.


----------



## cvco (Mar 20, 2015)

Well that would be me but now its July and I just saw your post. Did you make the trip?


----------

